# First post - A few Hummingbirds



## Glenn Bartley (Oct 4, 2010)

I absolutely love hummingbirds. So I thought I would post a few of my favourites from around the world.  I'd love to hear what you think. And if you want to see more be sure to visit my website. I have photographed over 100 species of these amazing birds.

All the best!

Glenn

Ruby Topaz - Tobago







White-crested Coquette - Costa Rica






Calliope Hummingbird - Canada






Great Saphirewing - Ecuador






Rufous Hummingbird - Canada






Saphire-vented Puffleg - Ecuador


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 4, 2010)

Outstanding images Glenn.  Very consistent.  :thumbup:  Welcome to the forum!

The White-crested Coquette has really interesting plumage.  Calliope Hummingbird is my favorite of the above captures.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2010)

Indeed, outstanding images with consistently high quality! Nice work. Such beautiful,special creatures. The wood duck is probably the prettiest of the medium-sized birds, and the hummer is surely the prettiest of the small birds.


----------



## Art Photographers (Oct 4, 2010)

Incredible! Very professional and expertly done. I love the highlight detail in #3, the action angle in #4, and the perfection of #1. Great!


----------



## scubabear6 (Oct 4, 2010)

Fantastic shots!!!


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, lovely images Glenn and welcome. They are beautiful birds


----------



## scl (Oct 4, 2010)

Absolutely awesome work! I've tried to catch shots of one in my backyard lol he was very friendly but I never had my tripod handy!


----------



## Buckster (Oct 5, 2010)

Wonderful work!  Would love to see/read about your lighting/setup.


----------



## michaelleggero (Oct 5, 2010)

well you already know they are great images.. so here's another thumbs up  for you to smile at  ha ha

Mike Leggero

http://www.michaelleggero.com


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 5, 2010)

scl said:


> Absolutely awesome work! I've tried to catch shots of one in my backyard lol he was very friendly but I never had my tripod handy!



People who have hummers in their back garden are so lucky, I'm from the UK so guess that's why, jealous much!


----------



## loosecanon (Oct 5, 2010)

Impeccable work, best hummers I have ever seen.


----------



## Feauteaux (Oct 7, 2010)

outstanding work, really!
I wouldn't know how to achieve those results!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## timethief (Oct 9, 2010)

fabulous.


----------



## cnutco (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow!  Very nice captures.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tasmaster (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing pictures Glenn. Do you post process the backgrounds at all or is it just extreme lens bokeh and careful composition? I'm only asking because some of these are at f/8 - but i have no experience at the focal lengths you are using .


----------

